# freebsd aoe target (ata over ethernet)



## redixin (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there ability to export disks via AoE in FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2010)

There's this (untested by me): http://support.coraid.com/support/freebsd/index.html.


----------



## redixin (Jul 21, 2010)

This module is for importing disks, not for targeting(exporting).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry.  vblade has FreeBSD support.  (Again, untested by me.)


----------

